# Div richtig ausrichten



## nchristoph (5. Januar 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich bin gerade leicht beim durchdrehen:

Und zwar muss ich ein paar Divs so ausrichten, das Sie ganz Links und ganz rechts sind, aber nicht über den Rand des Hauptdivs rausragen.

Hab so ziemlich mein ganzes CSS wissen durchgeackert, hab aber keine Lösung gefunden.

Der Link zur HP: hier

Und zwar geht es um die Hauptnavi, das Logo, die Suchbox, den View Content link und oben das div, wo der Signin button sind.

Kann mir wer helfen?


----------



## SpiceLab (5. Januar 2015)

Firebug verrät mir, dass die inneren umschließenden <div>-Elemente lediglich eine (verringerte) Breite von 88% besitzen, was den unerwünschten linken und rechten Abstand erzeugt.


----------



## nchristoph (5. Januar 2015)

HM dann spinnt mein firebug. ich komme nämlich nicht auf die entsprechenden CSS definitionen.


----------



## SpiceLab (5. Januar 2015)

Das beginnt direkt mit *#header_bar*, und setzt sich mit seinem Nachfolgeelement *.main_width* fort.


----------



## nchristoph (5. Januar 2015)

Dass ist mir schon klar, in Firebug, links komm ich nicht zu den definitionen.

Wie kann ich das lösen?


```
#header_bar, .main_width{
width:98% !important;
}
```

Das wäre mein Lösungsansatz.


----------



## SpiceLab (5. Januar 2015)

Meiner auch, die Breiten zu erhöhen


----------



## nchristoph (5. Januar 2015)

Und warum funktionierts dann nicht?


----------



## SpiceLab (5. Januar 2015)

Bei mir funktionierts via Firebug


----------



## nchristoph (5. Januar 2015)

Dann mach ich was falsch.

kannst mir deinen Code bitte mal zeigen?


----------



## SpiceLab (5. Januar 2015)

Hab's über Inline-Styles vorgenommen:

```
<div style="width:98% !important" id="header_bar" class="clearfix">
  <div style="width:98% !important" class="main_width">
    ...
  </div>
</div>
```


----------



## nchristoph (5. Januar 2015)

AH ok Inline Styles kann ich in IPB leider nicht machen, zumindest keine ahnung wie. Werds mal probieren.


----------



## SpiceLab (5. Januar 2015)

Gleiches funktioniert aber auch im rechten Fenster unter "Regeln"; sprich direkt im CSS


----------



## nchristoph (5. Januar 2015)

Dann ist mein PC wirklich reif für den schrottplatz. Bei mir funktioniert im Firebug weder das eine noch das andere..

Ich versuchs weiter, danke erstmal


----------



## SpiceLab (5. Januar 2015)

Ich weiß nicht, was du hast? Dein Versuch sieht doch schon vielversprechend aus


----------



## nchristoph (5. Januar 2015)

Na das is mal lustig:

Aufn Windows XP Rechner funktioniert beides, aufn Windows7 Rechner gar keines.

Danke für die Hilfe, jetzt krieg ichs hin.


----------



## SpiceLab (5. Januar 2015)

nchristoph hat gesagt.:


> Na das is mal lustig:
> 
> Aufn Windows XP Rechner funktioniert beides, aufn Windows7 Rechner gar keines.


Isch habe gar keine WinXP


----------



## nchristoph (5. Januar 2015)

Die Suche lässt sich nicht wirklich ausrichten, hast du da noch ne idee?

//Edit

Habe es fast hingekriegt.

Sobald man das Browserfenster zusammenzieht, wird allerdings die Suche nach untenverschoben.

Kann ich das mittels z-index lösen?


----------



## SpiceLab (5. Januar 2015)

Dazu muß die Breite von *#branding_right* weiter aufgestockt werden; 88% sind zu wenig.


----------



## nchristoph (5. Januar 2015)

Die ist doch auf 98%? So funktioniert es auch richtig, nur wie gesagt, wenn ich das Browserfenster zusammenziehe, wird die Searchbox nach unten verschoben.


----------



## SpiceLab (5. Januar 2015)

nchristoph hat gesagt.:


> Sobald man das Browserfenster zusammenzieht, wird allerdings die Suche nach untenverschoben.
> 
> Kann ich das mittels z-index lösen?


Nein. Aber über die Mindestbreite *min-width*. Von derzeit "960px" auf "990px" erhöhen.



nchristoph hat gesagt.:


> Die ist doch auf 98%?


Jetzt, aber eben noch nicht


----------



## nchristoph (5. Januar 2015)

War wahrscheinlich noch der Cache.

Aber das Problem, mit der Searchbox ist nach wie for da.


----------



## SpiceLab (5. Januar 2015)

nchristoph hat gesagt.:


> War wahrscheinlich noch der Cache.


Dein neu gesetztes Inline-Style kann schlecht in meinen Browser-Cache gewandert sein 



nchristoph hat gesagt.:


> Aber das Problem, mit der Searchbox ist nach wie for da.


Das Problem mit dem Umbruch? Habe ich, wie eben empfohlen, lösen können.


----------



## nchristoph (5. Januar 2015)

Übern Cache vom Forum.

Ich werd das morgen machen. Danke erstmal.


----------



## SpiceLab (5. Januar 2015)

nchristoph hat gesagt.:


> Übern Cache vom Forum.


LOL

Seit wann besteht da eine Verbindung?!


----------



## nchristoph (5. Januar 2015)

Weil das Template erst 3 Minuten nach dem Speichern der änderungen neu gecached wird. IPB Standardeinstellung geht mir auch auf die Nerven. 

Darum kanns sein, das du noch die alte version geladen hattest.


----------



## SpiceLab (6. Januar 2015)

Dann hab ich dich gestern bzgl. des Forencache mißverstanden - dachte du sprichst vom hiesigen Forum.

Wie auch immer, das ursprüngliche Inline-Style (_style="width:88% !important"_) für *#branding_right* muß aus deiner Feder gestammt haben, als du das Suchformular an den rechten Rand rücken wolltest, und mich um Hilfe gebeten hattest. In der Originalversion des HTML-Codes existierte dieses Attribut nämlich überhaupt nicht. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt konnte ich es eindeutig in Firebug sehen, und einen Augenblick später nach einem Reload der Seite erschien dort _style="width:98% !important"_, woraufhin du auch deinen Beitrag editiert hattest:


nchristoph hat gesagt.:


> Die Suche lässt sich nicht wirklich ausrichten, hast du da noch ne idee?
> 
> //Edit
> 
> ...


----------

